# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik ben na de uitzending van Radar voorzichtig met het gebruik van antidepressiva

## Leontien

Maandag 1 februari 2010 zond het nederlandse programma Radar de negatieve bijwerkingen van antidepressiva uit. Ze hadden een enquête gehouden op hun site en daar hadden meer dan 11.000 mensen op gereageerd. Er waren zeker positieve ervaringen, maar ook veel schrijnende verhalen. Zo werden mensen tijdens het gebruik agressief en/of suïcidaal. Het maakten hen niets meer uit wat er met anderen of met zichzelf gebeurden.

Er zijn artsen en psychiaters die niet zo blij zijn met deze uitzending, omdat dan mensen die er wel baat bij hebben geen antidepressiva meer willen gebruiken of er niet aan willen beginnen.

Daarom wil ik jou vragen of jij voorzichtig bent geworden met het gebruik van antidepressiva na de uitzending van Radar. Of heb je juist goede ervaringen waardoor je blijft doorgaan met slikken van antidepressiva? Het kan natuurlijk ook zijn dat je twijfelt.

Stem hier en geef je mening!!!

Link van de uitzending van Radar

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik gebruik zelf geen AD, maar vind het goed dat er aandacht aan de negatieve werkingen van AD is besteedt door Radar.  :Smile: 
Eerder werd er niet veel gesproken over het gebruik van AD en de positieve of negatieve ervaringen ermee (schaamte?), maar sinds de uitzending van Radar hoor ik meer mensen openlijk praten over AD en wat zij ervan denken/vinden, ook in de sportschool en supermarkt...

----------


## dotito

Zelf gebruik ik nu ook geen AD jaren geleden heb ik dat wel een tijdje genomen.Ik zou zelf niet kunnen zeggen dat ik voorzichtiger zou zijn na zo'n uitzending.Ik heb het er al nl van mijn eigen niet zo voor,voor AD .Dus zou zo'n programma zal mij zeker niet beinvloeden.Heb dat altijd al een vergif gevonden,ook voor mezelf.Nee heeft mij in ieder geval niet bang gemaakt.

Dotito,

----------


## Ronald68

Voor zover ik weet zit half nederland aan de AD en/of loopt bij een psycholoog. Zelf alleen nog AD. Ik geloof dat iedereen in mijn omgeving er van op de hoogte is. En waarom ook niet.

Ik heb hele goede ervaringen met AD en dat weegt neit af tegen de nadelen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Ja als je er van jezelf al geen voorstander van bent dan maakt het weinig verschil of ze roepen dat het goed is of slecht...

@ Ronald,
Fijn dat de nadelen niet opwegen tegen de voordelen en jij er vrede me hebt dat je AD gebruikt  :Smile:

----------


## cynthiabaumler

Zelf gebruik ik nu 7 jaar AD. Ik heb nu een LEVEN. dat had ik daarvoor niet. ik ben dus heel dankbaar dat ze er zijn. Je moet er natuurlijk wel voorzichtig mee zijn en er moeten ook gegronde redenen voor zijn. maar voor mij is het een uitkomst.

----------


## sietske763

ik vind het erg fijn dat die middelen bestaan en als het ene niet voldoet probeer ik een andere.
zonderAD is mijn leven een ware hel.
en met die pretpillen heb ik echt zo,n leuk leven.
maar ik kan me indenken dat anderen er anders over denken....zou dat te maken hebben met de diepte van een depressie......
of dat bij mensen de serotinine huishouding in de hersenen niet goed is?want als je dat stofje mist ben je echt erg ongelukkig en nog heel veel andere klachten

----------


## Ronald68

Dat mijn leven zonder een ware hel is wil ik niet zeggen, maar het is er wel een stuk beter door geworden, en wat misschien nog wel veel belangrijker is, voor mijn gezin ook. We gaan er nu veel vaker op uit (van 4000km per jaar naar 12000).

Ieder nadeel heb z'n voordeel! zei een wijs man eens.

----------


## gabry

Ik ben absoluut voorzichtig geworden met AD, sterker nog ik ben blij dat ik er bijna vanaf ben, maar de mensen die mijn posts regelmatig lezen, weten hoe ik erover denk.
Ik heb slechte ervaringen met AD en zal ook nooit meer een gram in mijn lijf stoppen.
Bij mij wegen de nadelen absoluut niet op tegen de voordelen, voor mijj zijn er geen voordelen.

Ik neem het leven voortaan liever zoals het is, zonder mist in mijn hoofd.

Desalniettemin, ben ik blij voor de mensen die er wel baat bij hebben.
Ik praat hier dan ook puur voor mezelf.

Voor mij nooit meer!

----------


## lizzyc

AD zijn inderdaad nodig in sommige gevallen. M.i. worden ze alleen wel eens te snel voorgeschreven.
En worden de patienten voldoende ingelicht over de nadelen?
Vergeet vooral niet dat veel AD ook afvlakking van het gevoel geven; bedenk goed wat dit voor je omgeving én je relatie kan betekenen!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sietske763

afvlakken van gevoel is lang niet bij iedereen,
ik ben juist goed te bereiken met AD
de afvlakking krijg ik als ik stop en dan na 6 weken als het je bloed uit is.

----------


## christel1

Ik denk dat dit voor iedereen verschillend is, ik denk dat je gewoon de juiste AD moet krijgen en soms is dat zoeken. Ik heb er verschillende geprobeerd maar ik vond dat er niets was dat mij een beter gevoel kon geven, ik werd er nog meer down van. Ik denk dat sommige mensen daar nog een te negatieve kijk over hebben. Het is niet omdat je AD slikt dat je daarom gek bent of zo (wat vroeger wel eens gedacht werd) en dat sommige mensen nog liever blijven zitten in hun verdriet/angst dan een pil te slikken die hen kan helpen. Gewoon doen waar je je goed bij voelt en niet aantrekken van commentaar van een ander....

----------

